# No Reports from this weekend?



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

No reports from the surf this weekend, the weather was beautiful!? Was thinking about going next weekend and wanted to see if there was anything out swimming on the beach.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Low tides, cabbage weed, fresh water. Still put some whiting in the cooler but nothing like last weekend. It is not something I would take off of work to go hit..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Really? It looks great. Where were you?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I'm fishing the west Galveston surf for a few hours on Wednesday. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a report for you. Went down to Sargent Saturday to fish for a few hours. On my way down the beach some people flagged me down, their F250 4x4 was buried to the axles in the clay down by the water with the tide coming in. I tried to just pull them out but it wouldn't budge, so I backed up all the way to their bumper and hit it running. I got them out but ruined my trailer hitch. When I got to my spot the water was about 200' out farther than normal and looked like pure mud, I tasted it to confirm my suspicion and I was right, totally fresh. I decide to try it anyway, but when I went to rig my poles I realized some idiot forgot to put my tackle box in my truck. I did have on rod already rigged up so I set it out with crab. After soaking for 4 hours it still had all the meat in it, so I called it a day. Hopefully it will be salty by next weekend.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> Here's a report for you. Went down to Sargent Saturday to fish for a few hours. On my way down the beach some people flagged me down, their F250 4x4 was buried to the axles in the clay down by the water with the tide coming in. I tried to just pull them out but it wouldn't budge, so I backed up all the way to their bumper and hit it running. I got them out but ruined my trailer hitch. When I got to my spot the water was about 200' out farther than normal and looked like pure mud, I tasted it to confirm my suspicion and I was right, totally fresh. I decide to try it anyway, but when I went to rig my poles I realized some idiot forgot to put my tackle box in my truck. I did have on rod already rigged up so I set it out with crab. After soaking for 4 hours it still had all the meat in it, so I called it a day. Hopefully it will be salty by next weekend.


I don't post much here anymore, but I got a laugh out of this report. Anyone who fishes long enough has a trip like that sooner or later. Thanks for posting up.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

bigfost said:


> I don't post much here anymore, but I got a laugh out of this report. Anyone who fishes long enough has a trip like that sooner or later. Thanks for posting up.


That idiot should have paid you for a new hitch. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Caliguy (Aug 7, 2014)

I was at PINS Saturday and Sunday with the same report as iamatt bunch of whitings. Went as far as mile marker 20 since my truck is not 4x4. Probably could have went further but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> That idiot should have paid you for a new hitch. I hate when that happens.


 I'm sure he would have been happy to buy me a new hitch. He offer me money plus all his beer and bait but I couldn't except it. I didn't even notice my hitch until I was packing up to go home, I've had that one on my last 3 trucks and it was time to replace it anyway. I was more upset about the $50 worth of crab I bought for bait, but I had a nice crab boil on Sunday so that worked out to.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

You're a good man sharkchum! All your deeds has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, that's some pretty good force to bend that hitch. Good job getting them out and yeah it feels really awkward being offered money but I might have taken the beer! LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> Here's a report for you. Went down to Sargent Saturday to fish for a few hours. On my way down the beach some people flagged me down, their F250 4x4 was buried to the axles in the clay down by the water with the tide coming in. I tried to just pull them out but it wouldn't budge, so I backed up all the way to their bumper and hit it running. I got them out but ruined my trailer hitch. When I got to my spot the water was about 200' out farther than normal and looked like pure mud, I tasted it to confirm my suspicion and I was right, totally fresh. I decide to try it anyway, but when I went to rig my poles I realized some idiot forgot to put my tackle box in my truck. I did have on rod already rigged up so I set it out with crab. After soaking for 4 hours it still had all the meat in it, so I called it a day. Hopefully it will be salty by next weekend.


Your a great guy. I am sure he really appreciated what you did. Sorry about the fishing.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I'm sure he would have been happy to buy me a new hitch. He offer me money plus all his beer and bait but I couldn't except it. I didn't even notice my hitch until I was packing up to go home, I've had that one on my last 3 trucks and it was time to replace it anyway. I was more upset about the $50 worth of crab I bought for bait, but I had a nice crab boil on Sunday so that worked out to.


You can't beat a crab boil with a stick. You are a great guy and always help out others. Keep it up Brother.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

I've never managed to bend one of those.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Sharkchum, you are a good man with a lot of class. I really appreciate your willingness to always help someone out with advice or deeds.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

scrambler said:


> I'm fishing the west Galveston surf for a few hours on Wednesday. I'll let you know how I do.


Fished West Galveston beach this afternoon. Used dead shrimp for bait and caught 6 big whiting, 8 smaller whiting, a few small croaker, several hardheads and about 8 atlantic stingrays.

 Tide was crazy low this morning, but came up to normal tides this afternoon.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

gaftop said:


> Sharkchum, you are a good man with a lot of class. I really appreciate your willingness to always help someone out with advice or deeds.


x1000000000000!!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That mud bank drop off is deceiving at Sargent. It can be pretty funny though when you got 3 topless dancers (off work) screaming running to the waters edge and step off the sand to the mud edge all at the same time and do a face plant in chorus. LOL


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

scrambler said:


> Fished West Galveston beach this afternoon. Used dead shrimp for bait and caught 6 big whiting, 8 smaller whiting, a few small croaker, several hardheads and about 8 atlantic stingrays.
> 
> Tide was crazy low this morning, but came up to normal tides this afternoon.


How was the weed?


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

iamatt said:


> How was the weed?


There was weed on the beach in the morning and it ended up in the first gut when the tide came in. Rods that were cast from the beach got weeded up but if I waded out and cast the rods stayed weed free. The weed was the clear weed(don't know the name), not Sargassum.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

*Matagorda 1/27-1/29*

Way to go Sharkchum! I've been on both sides of that deal so I applaud your selflessness.

Well, here's another report from last week at Matagorda.

I arrived at the beach late Mon night and found a decent spot to make camp for the night. Woke up Tue morning to very low tides and glass smooth water. Threw out a few casted rods baited with shrimp and fishbites.









Got a fresh southern ray right off the bat.









For the next couple hours, it was whiting after whiting. By noon, I had about a dozen in the cooler.









Early in the afternoon, the slot reds came thru briefly. First one was an undersized 18" that went back in. A few minutes later, a 24" slot came calling. Went in the cooler for dinner fare.









Despite the cold water (55deg) but expecting the surf to be calm, I brought my yak and shark gear hoping the water would warm up enough to get a few sharks to come in. I made the executive decision to run some baits out. First out was the ray all rigged up.









Next out was the black drum I bagged the week before that was unthawed and rigged up.









The other 2 shark rods were rigged with fresh bull whiting.









Those 4 baits soaked all night with nary a twitch. The next day, I changed out the 2 whiting for 2 fresh whiting. Meanwhile, my buddy Ryan shows up with a truckload of firewood. From then on, it was pretty much sitting around the fire, drinking a few beers and cooking some good beach food.









After soaking those 4 baits another night, I brought them all in Thu morning and made my way off the beach. I really did not expect any sharks to hit but it's always good practice to run baits out and check the gear.

That's a wrap!

Ron


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Part of my report got left out. What I did not mention was that Ryan bagged a 45"ish bullred on his first cast and we caught 4 more rays, 3 of which went into my bait freezer for future use. I guess it was ideal conditions for catching rays. All fish were caught in the wade/1st gut casting from the sand.









Ron


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

How do you do on shark this time of year? I've always kind of put off the winter for two reason, never caught a shark in the winter (never tried hard enough I guess) and #2 don't feel like dumping in 50 degree water 400 yards out. =]


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

iamatt said:


> How do you do on shark this time of year? I've always kind of put off the winter for two reason, never caught a shark in the winter (never tried hard enough I guess) and #2 don't feel like dumping in 50 degree water 400 yards out. =]


 Not good on sharks this time of year but when the surf is smooth as glass like it was, I can't resist running a few baits out. Don't even get wet higher than my knees.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going Shark Reeler, the water in Matagorda looks better the Sargent, its been nothing but mud for 2 weeks. I got 1 drum, 1 whiting, and about 20 hardheads this weekend, hopefully it will clear up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I did notice more mud on the bottom wading out a few times. Also, I figure the low tides are sucking a lot of fresh water from the river causing a lower salinity in the surf. I got a lot of big fat hardheads too! A few of them had shark bites in their tails. I was tempted to run a few out! LOL


----------

